# HMI-Meldungen mit Textlisten



## Flo_Ju (13 August 2019)

Hallo allerseits

Ich habe ein Projekt mit meheren gleichen Feldgeräte, z.B. Temperatursenosoren, Drucksenersoren, Motoren.
Für jede Feldgerätgruppe habe ich einen FB, welcher die Ansteuerung  beinhaltet und z.B. beim Temperatursensor 8 Warnungs- und 8  Fehlermeldungen ausgibt.

Ich würde jetzt gerne die Meldungen über Textlisten und HMI-Meldungen ausgeben.
Textlisten deshalb, da ich das Projekt noch auf verschiedene Sprachen  übersetzen muss und mir somit Schreib- und Kopierarbeit sparen will.
Somit muss ich nur einmal die Textliste übersetzen und kann soviele  Feldgeräte wie ich will nachrüsten ohne mir Gedanken über die  Erweiterung der Meldungen zu machen.
Und ich kann dann keine Kopierfehler mehr machen.

Bis jetzt habe ich mir das so gedacht:

*Textliste:*

Feldgeräte
1
Temperatursensor ET001 außen
2Temperatursensor ET002 innen3Temperatursensor ET003 extern


Fehlermeldungen

1
SOLL-Temperatur überschritten2
Interner Fehler
3Fehler 3


Warnungen
1
SOLL-Temperatur unterschritten2
SOLL-Wert Fehler3Warnung 3


*Variablen:*

HMI_Feldgeräte [INT] 
HMI_Fehlermeldungen [INT] 
HMI_Warungen [INT] 
*
HMI-Meldung:
*
Fehler
HMI_Feldgeräte: 1
HMI_Fehlermeldungen: 1

ID
MeldetextMeldeklasse1[Textliste: Feldgeräte | Variable: HMI_Feldgeräte]: [Textliste: Fehlermeldungen | Variable: HMI_Fehlermeldungen]Error->Temperatursensor ET001 außen: SOLL-Temperatur überschritten


Warnungen
HMI_Feldgeräte: 2
HMI_Warnungen: 3

ID
MeldetextMeldeklasse1
[Textliste: Feldgeräte | Variable: HMI_Feldgeräte]: [Textliste: Warnungen | Variable: HMI_Warnungen]
Warnings->Temperatursensor ET002 innen: Warnung 3



Damit die Meldung ansteht, muss ich nun eine Triggeradresse per positive  Flanke der Sammel-Fehler-Meldung aller Temperaturen ansteueren, 
dadurch habe ich aber nur eine Zeile in der Meldeanzeige im HMI oder ich  nehme 16 Triggervariablen pro Temperatursensor, dann habe ich zwar 16  Zeilen, 
aber wenn z.B. Fehler 1 und Fehler 2 ansteht, wird mir in allen  Fehler-Zeilen der Text von Fehler 2 angezeigt, da die Nummer 2 als  letztes in die Variable geschrieben wurde.
Das gleich Problem gilt natürlich auf für die Feldgerätenamen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit welche mir ermöglicht, dass ich die Meldungen  über Textlisten ausgeben kann und mir die Meldungen im Alarmfenster  aufgelistet werden ohne das der Text verändert wird?

Verwendet wird eine 1513F-1 PN CPU und ein TP1500 Comfort Panel.

Über Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen
Viele Grüße Flo_Ju


----------



## faust (13 August 2019)

Hallo Flo_Ju,

ich stehe seit längerem vor der gleichen Herausforderung. Wollte immer schon mal den folgenden Lösungsansatz testweise umsetzen, allein mir fehlt(e) die Zeit.

Grundsätzliche Frage, die für diesen Ansatz geklärt werden müsste:
Werden Meldungen wie du sie beschrieben hast trotzdem korrekt in ein Meldearchiv geschrieben?

Wenn ja, dann könntest du statt der anstehenden (und ggf. unquittierten) Meldungen einfach das Meldearchiv anzeigen, solange ein zusätzlich projektiertes Sammelflag bei mindestens einer aktiven Meldung "true" ist.

Das Problem dabei: Wie bekomme ich eine nicht mehr anstehende Meldung aus der Anzeige heraus, wenn noch eine andere aktiv ist?
Weiteres Problem: Soweit ich weiß kann man die Meldeanzeige in Verbindung mit einem Meldearchiv nicht (nur) nach gekommenen Meldungen filtern lassen. Es werden also auch die "gegangenen Meldungstexte" angezeigt.


Ich bin schon am überlegen, ob ich mir eine eigene Meldeanzeige (Textlisten plus Script, vielleicht als Popup) in Verbindung mit einem eigenen Meldungstelegramm (Jede Meldung wird als Informationssatz <Maschine><Modul><Funktion>_<Meldungs-ID> in eine Struktur geschrieben und ein Triggerbit gesetzt) "bastle".


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Flo_Ju (15 August 2019)

Hallo Fred

Wenn ich die Meldungen in ein Archiv schreibe, wird im Meldefenster garnichts mehr angezeigt.
Bei den "Anstehenden Meldungen" wird es immer noch wie oben beschrieben angezeigt.

Ich weis nicht, ob ich irgendetwas falsch mache:
- Meldeanzeige-Fenster auf Meldearchiv "Meldearchiv1" gestellt
- Meldearchiv1 Einstellungen: Umlaufarchiv, Archivierung bei Runtime-Start aktivieren, Achriv nach Neustart fortfÃ¼hren, 500 DatensÃ¤tze
- HMI-Meldungen: Meldeklassen auf Archiv "Meldearchiv1" gestellt

Das die "gegangenen Meldungen" noch angezeigt werden wäre für mich garnicht schlecht, somit kann ich noch nachsachauen welche Fehler mal angelegen sind.

MFG Flo_Ju


----------



## faust (15 August 2019)

Hallo Flo_Ju,



Flo_Ju schrieb:


> ...
> - Meldeanzeige-Fenster auf Meldearchiv "Meldearchiv1" gestellt
> - Meldearchiv1 Einstellungen: Umlaufarchiv, Archivierung bei Runtime-Start aktivieren, Achriv nach Neustart fortfÃ¼hren, 500 DatensÃ¤tze
> - HMI-Meldungen: Meldeklassen auf Archiv "Meldearchiv1" gestellt
> ...



dies sind auch meine Einstellungen, ich habe zusätzlich noch den Archivtyp "CSV-Datei" und einen individuellen Speicherort vorgegeben.
CSV deshalb, weil man dann die Archivdatei extern besser weiterverwenden kann.

Werden die Meldungen denn auch wirklich archiviert? Es müsste dann ja wenigstens die Archivdatei erzeugt werden ...


Gruß, Fred


----------



## Flo_Ju (15 August 2019)

Hallo Fred

Ich hab jetzt mal den Ablage Ort auf "CSV-Datei" und den Pfad auf "Storage Card USB" gestellt.
mit einem angschlossenen USB-Stick werden mir nun in dem Meldefenster mit dem "Meldearchiv1" Meldungen angezeigt, 
jedoch auch wieder wie unter Beitrag#1 beschrieben, dass bei allen der gleiche Text steht.


----------



## Joerg123 (15 August 2019)

Hallo Flo_Ju,

hast du schon mal über die Verwendung des Program_Alarm-Meldeverfahrens nachgedacht?

Hierbei würden die Programm_Alarm-Aufrufe in deinem FB zur Ansteuerung deines Tempersensors sitzen (8x Störung, 8x Warnung).
Dem FB übergibst du einfach einen String mit der Bezeichnung des Sensors (ET001 außen, ET002 innen, etc.), wenn du möchtest auch für mehrere Sprachen.
Im FB übergibst du die Bezeichnung des Sensors an den Program_Alarm-Aufruf und generierst so für jeden FB-Aufruf entsprechende Meldungen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Flo_Ju (19 August 2019)

Hallo Jörg

das Progra,_Alarm-Meldeverfahren muss ich mir ml ansachauen, vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------

